# Heater/AC makes loud noise only on highest setting



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

It's probably making a loud blowing noise because it's blowing hard...


----------



## wolfman312 (Feb 21, 2017)

Haha Well I am sure it is... However, this is a new vibration and its pretty loud and strong.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Can you get a video of it?


----------



## wolfman312 (Feb 21, 2017)

yes here I just made this


----------



## wolfman312 (Feb 21, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Who1pAQYwc


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I could no hear anything "extra" in the video making noise, but after changing the cabin filter you have to reach down under where the filter goes and make sure no leaves or other debris falls below the filter. If not you will get an annoying rattling as that stuff bounces around under the filter. 

There is allot of suction created by the blower motor, when changing my cabin filter I've found leaves that made it almost past the filter on their own on the front edge were you slide the filter out. If you can use a vacuum to ensure nothing has made it past.


----------



## wolfman312 (Feb 21, 2017)

OK I will give this a shot, thanks I think that may be the issue,


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, I dumped some leaves in my blower cage when I changed the filter. Made a lot of noise until I managed to get a vacuum cleaner nozzle down in there.


----------



## wolfman312 (Feb 21, 2017)

where abouts did you vacuum, once you take the cabin air filter out, below it, or above it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The blower cage faces up directly below where the filter slots in. Shoved the hose in there and sucked out some leaves.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Mine was doing this too, with the cabin filter removed, could feel that squirrel cage fan extremely close to the shroud on top. Dropped the blower motor, not hard on this thing and glued on washers between where the blower motor mates with the housing to drop that cage a couple of mm, solved this problem. Reason for gluing, those washers would fall off. 

Seemed to be a better solution than not using top speed. Didn't come this way, started around 30K miles or so. Other little problem under the windshield cowl are too wide openings on either side where debris or even a mouse can enter. Used some of that plastic rain gutter mess, about quarter inch squares with hot glue, to keep this bigger stuff out.

Made it very easy to remove that plastic cowl, held in by those push pin rivets, and old stuff, screws would be rusted and break off. Have to remove the wipers first, but already used a small amount of anti-seize when it was new, came right off. Call this post production work.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

wolfman312 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Who1pAQYwc


What happened to the video? Says you removed it.


----------

